# Rhythm - switch in wardrobe



## Bob_ed (Jun 23, 2009)

Evening all, 

Recently purchased a 2010 model Rhythm after our trusty Rapido. Very pleased with it so far but inevitably one or two "teething" problems. 

Just wondered if anyone knew the purpose of the switch in the wardrobe above the Waeco fridge. 

Is it an on/off for the fridge or is it a 12volt / 230 volt change over? 

Fridge works fine with the switch down - lower part depressed. Haven't tried it with the switch up yet. 

I have found nothing in the manual.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## navigator (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Bob,

You have probably deduced by now that the switch controls the fridge!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Bob_ed (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks Ian - yes I have come to that conclusion. I have tried it several ways now and it looks like it switches the 12 volts to the fridge on and off. When the mains is plugged in the fridge is on, regardless of the position of the switch in the wardrobe.

I assume this enables you to turn off the fridge when travelling.

Are you pleased with your Rhythm? nAny major problems?

Cheers

Bob


----------



## navigator (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Bob,

We love the Rhythm, and have had a few teething issues, but nothing major. I tend to sort most of the problems out myself using the excellent SwiftTalk forum to contact Swift for help and parts as required under warranty. I have had the side decals changes due to blistering.

I spent a lot of time dealing with rattles heard when driving, and I have modified the shower waste. An underslung LPG tank was fitted last year and this frees up the gas locker for water bottles, ramps, snow socks etc.

I hope you get as much pleasure from the van as we do.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Bob_ed (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi Ian

Thanks for that - good idea about the gas tank. Where did you get that done?

I have also spent some time sorting out rattles. I don't know how the previous owner put up with them!! Worst one was the cutlery drawer rattling against the back of the door. All quiet now apart from one small metallic sort of squeak coming from the vicinity of the water heater.

Best,
Bob


----------

